# 12.5 week old Pup and ears tips going backwards?



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Our little man Ziggy is 12.5 weeks old and in the past few days the tip of his left ear is curling backwards. From what I gather this is normal and may have to do with teething. If you experienced this, about how long did it last? He is chewing A LOT lately on his Nyla Bone, rope toy and stuffie buddy.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz's ears flopped forward and then backward more than once along with each ear doing its own thing. There is no "standard" time or progression unfortunately. I think it's less common for an ear tip to flop backwards.....at least, I haven't heard of that as often as I have them bending forwards.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

2 of mine had the tips curl backwards, forwards, sideways...during teething. I didn't think their ears could go so many ways. :lol: It lasted 4 to 6 weeks. After that, perfect perky Chi ears from then on.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruffio's ears did the same thing. They were curled back most of the time. Just give it time. As he gets a couple months older they will straighten out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He's adorable either way but the backwards ear is a bit odd if it were to stick! Haha. He has definitely been teething! I can't believe how much he's already transformed in the last almost 7 weeks!


----------

